# 3rd brake light...



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the 3rd brake light looks like the chevy symbol?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

It took me a while to see it but I caught a reflection off one in our showroom a few months ago and saw the shape. Chevy has hidden their symbol on a few cars, the Malibu has them in the headlights and some of the reflectors.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

where is that?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> It took me a while to see it but I caught a reflection off one in our showroom a few months ago and saw the shape. Chevy has hidden their symbol on a few cars, the Malibu has them in the headlights and some of the reflectors.


The equinox does the same thing in the tail lamps. Thought it was pretty cool. Never noticed the Cruze CHMSL though. WIll check that out.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

mido said:


> where is that?


at the base of the rear window. It's a slim looking bow tie around the LEDs, but nonetheless it's there.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> The equinox does the same thing in the tail lamps. Thought it was pretty cool. Never noticed the Cruze CHMSL though. WIll check that out.


It's pretty subtle on the Cruze. Instead of being molded into the third brake light it's actually the shape of the black plastic that goes around the red plastic light cover. One of my customers that bought a Malibu thought that since there was a bowtie in the headlamp the car would project the bowtie on the ground when the headlights are on, I had a good laugh about that one. It would be like the Batmobile if it did that!


----------

